# Detroit Pistons @ Philadelphia 76ers Game Thread



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> The Detroit Pistons open a three-game road trip tonight when they visit the shorthanded Philadelphia 76ers at the Wachovia Center.
> 
> Philadelphia's All-Star guard Allen Iverson is expected to miss tonight's contest. Iverson has missed the Sixers' last three games with a sprained left ankle. The 76ers are 2-1 without the Georgetown product in that span. Iverson leads the club in scoring (33.6 ppg) and assists (7.5 apg).
> 
> ...


LINK 

In case you don't know, the game airs on ESPN tonight.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

What's your prediction Slicatt.....I know you went on record as saying the Sixers are gonna win.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

DieSlow69 said:


> What's your prediction Slicatt.....I know you went on record as saying the Sixers are gonna win.



That wasn't me, but I think the sixers are going to win, of course. Detroit's only 38-6, nothing too hard. Now, if we had AI, I might actually believe that.

I'm just pissed I can't watch it, I'm working.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

So the real MVP of the league this season is still out? How bad is the injury and how long is he expected to be out?


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> So the real MVP of the league this season is still out? How bad is the injury and how long is he expected to be out?


He had a bad ankle sprain, that he suffered on the last play of regulation in the game against ORL. He continued to play on it in OT which was prolly a bad idea. Turns out he bruised the bone which tuned a gametime decision into a 3 or 4 game injury. He'll be back Sat. against the Cavs. Praise theeee looord.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

RedsDrunk said:


> He had a bad ankle sprain, that he suffered on the last play of regulation in the game against ORL. He continued to play on it in OT which was prolly a bad idea. Turns out he bruised the bone which tuned a gametime decision into a 3 or 4 game injury. He'll be back Sat. against the Cavs. Praise theeee looord.


Maybe, that's what he hopes. He might not be back until the game after.


----------



## BroadStBullies (Oct 2, 2005)

Hopefully he comes back for the game tomorrow. But I don't want him to rush back.

And you know if he's sitting out 4 games.. he is truly hurt.. he's a warrior


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

Alright.. stats time!











```
[b]Detroit Pistons[/b]

[b]Record:[/b] 	38 - 6 (.864)
[b]Standings:[/b] 	First, Central
[b]At Home:[/b] 	21 - 2
[b]At Road:[/b] 	17 - 4
[b]Streak:[/b] 	W 1

[b]Season[/b]  
[b]PPG:[/b] 	99.3 	[b]Opp PPG:[/b] 	90.2
[b]FG%:[/b] 	.461 	[b]Opp FG%:[/b] 	.445
[b]RPG:[/b] 	41.4 	[b]Opp RPG:[/b] 	40.2

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Hamilton, R 	44 	21.6 	3.4 	3.4
Billups, C 	44 	19.3 	3.2 	8.5
Wallace, R 	44 	15.0 	6.6 	2.6
Prince, T 	44 	14.3 	4.4 	2.3
Wallace, B 	44 	8.1 	12.5 	2.0
```











```
[b]Philadelphia 76ers[/b]

[b]Record:[/b] 	23 - 22 (.511)
[b]Standings:[/b] 	Second, Atlantic
[b]At Home:[/b] 	15 - 9
[b]At Road:[/b] 	8 - 13
[b]Streak:[/b] 	L 1

[b]Season[/b]  
[b]PPG:[/b] 	101.0 	[b]Opp PPG:[/b] 	101.8
[b]FG%:[/b] 	.457 	[b]Opp FG%:[/b] 	.461
[b]RPG:[/b] 	41.8 	[b]Opp RPG:[/b] 	42.9

[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Webber, C 	43 	19.5 	9.8 	3.1
Iguodala, A 	45 	12.1 	5.9 	2.7
Korver, K 	45 	11.3 	3.7 	2.4
Dalembert, S 	32 	9.4 	10.2 	0.5
Salmons, J 	45 	8.1 	2.8 	2.3
```

Also, as an added extra:


```
[b]Player  	G  	PPG  	RPG  	APG[/b]
Hamilton, Z  	11  	2.3  	1.0  	0.0
```
Let's see how the guy does out there.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

My opptimistic side just told me that we're only gonna lose this one by 15... :biggrin: 
Oh well lets hope for the best. :cheers:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Zendon Hamilton breaks out and goes for 50! :biggrin: 

LoL oh god allen please come back soon!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

No Mo PLEASE COACH SOON! This is just disgraceful, Detroit is doing all the simple things, John Salmons can't even acknowledge an open Louis Williams ^^


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Meh were losing as expected but at least they are trying :clap:


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

holy **** @ Korver hitting a turn around jumper IN the post.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Holy ****, at the 76ers lack there of focus in playing the game the right way.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Holy ****, at the 76ers lack there of focus in playing the game the right way.



Give them a break geez....they're doing aiiight against a dominant team....Everyone thought they were going to get creammed.....At least they are trying....


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

This rookie Louis Williams is sparking Philly right now. Surprised the coach trusts him to go against the Pistons, in the 4th quarter


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Theres no doubt in my mind we would of won this game with Allen playing he would not of let Detroits performance tonight get away with a victory


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Goddamit we are just horrible without A.I......Damn that trade ****.....we suck without A.I period.....All you idiots that thought Philly could play without A.I....The Suns and Detroit showed we are straight trash without him.........A.I. please hurry back


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Goddamit we are just horrible without A.I......Damn that trade ****.....we suck without A.I period.....All you idiots that thought Philly could play without A.I....The Suns and Detroit showed we are straight trash without him.........A.I. please hurry back


DieSlow Speaks for me


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Detroit showed us we need Allen Iverson's Offense, but we need Allen Iverson to improve in this Area: Defense. Kevin Ollie Louis Williams these guys did a nice overall job tonight on Billups, really pressured Detroit to score the ball, we actually made the final seconds of the fourth meaningful. We match up well With Detroit IMO when we get AI's Offense back, and if he can play commited defense.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

One more thing i wanted to say After watching these 4 games without Iverson

If and I mean by the small Chance IF the media was right and Webber has been complaining saying he wants the ball to go thru him more he can go **** himself for all I care I have had doubts that he really is but hey thats what the media does it makes you question things


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> Theres no doubt in my mind we would of won this game with Allen playing he would not of let Detroits performance tonight get away with a victory


 If AI was playing You can be fairly certain that the Pistons would play with a little more energy and focus.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Really I didn't know Detroit could defend alot better, then what they did yesterday. I also cannot believe, that they could've scored better either, your living off Rip Hamilton, and No injuries. That's gonna end, When that team faces playoff time. I believe, that from what I saw yesterday: Detroit can and will be out-hustled, throughout the second half of the season.


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Really I didn't know Detroit could defend alot better, then what they did yesterday. I also cannot believe, that they could've scored better either, your living off Rip Hamilton, and No injuries. That's gonna end, When that team faces playoff time. I believe, that from what I saw yesterday: Detroit can and will be out-hustled, throughout the second half of the season.


lol. What you saw from Detroit is boredom. Nothing more, nothing less.

That quote about Hamilton and injuries SCREAMS jealousy though. Poor call.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Im Jealous hell yea, Those screens are so damned tough to beat, you'd think the NBA would set a limit as to how many you can sue in a game to make it fair. It's only true, I can't wait to see the Pistons without Rip: Oh wait I did, we ended up throwing you away like cats and dogs


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Really I didn't know Detroit could defend alot better, then what they did yesterday. I also cannot believe, that they could've scored better either, your living off Rip Hamilton, and No injuries. That's gonna end, When that team faces playoff time. I believe, that from what I saw yesterday: Detroit can and will be out-hustled, throughout the second half of the season.


 Detroit can and has defended alot better, as far as living off Rip? not really, Rip does score in bunches and uses screens probably better than anyone this side of Reggie Miller, but on any given night the Pistons have different players step up as the go to guy. The only starter not to lead the team in scoring this year is Ben. The Pistons have been extremely lucky with no serious injuries over quite a span, but some of that is preparation and training. Dont confuse Detroit being bored playing a team they dont consider a threat as them a liability come playoff time. This team is chalk full of vets and they are all battle tested in the post season. When the big games come around they stop being bored and become very hungry.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Copper said:


> If AI was playing You can be fairly certain that the Pistons would play with a little more energy and focus.


I dont think so I just think the Pistons had an off night they wanted to go out and put us away early so they could get some rest and take of the rest of the game but they didnt Im just saying the way Detroit played when we got it to points like down 5 Allen would of taken over and cut back on some of the MANY TOs now you can say Detroit would of played better but Detroit last night reminded me of the same team that played against NJ when you guys have off nights you have off nights simple as that yall cant expect to play like gods every night


----------



## Copper (Dec 9, 2004)

Route I-76 said:


> I dont think so I just think the Pistons had an off night they wanted to go out and put us away early so they could get some rest and take of the rest of the game but they didnt Im just saying the way Detroit played when we got it to points like down 5 Allen would of taken over and cut back on some of the MANY TOs now you can say Detroit would of played better but Detroit last night reminded me of the same team that played against NJ when you guys have off nights you have off nights simple as that yall cant expect to play like gods every night


 No I am not saying they would go unbeaten or anything like that, they have just had a problem with their intensity and energy all season when they are playing a team that they dont see as a challenge, and Philly without AI doesnt really scare many teams. Every time the Pistons have played an upper tier team they have come out and played extremely hard as if to prove a point. Their losses have all come to middle of the road or worse teams. The bench hasnt gelled yet and therefore it cant be relied upon to add that missing boost when the starters are playing with less than stellar energy. And over an 82 game season it is hard for the starters to maintain focus and energy for every team, so they have pretty much settled into playing just hard enough to stay ahead of teams and then pullin it out in the 4th.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Copper said:


> No I am not saying they would go unbeaten or anything like that, they have just had a problem with their intensity and energy all season when they are playing a team that they dont see as a challenge, and Philly without AI doesnt really scare many teams. Every time the Pistons have played an upper tier team they have come out and played extremely hard as if to prove a point. Their losses have all come to middle of the road or worse teams. The bench hasnt gelled yet and therefore it cant be relied upon to add that missing boost when the starters are playing with less than stellar energy. And over an 82 game season it is hard for the starters to maintain focus and energy for every team, so they have pretty much settled into playing just hard enough to stay ahead of teams and then pullin it out in the 4th.


Well C-Webb leading this team makes me sick so if they scared neone id be shocked We just need to get AI back and I guess we cant really say how the Sixers would of played with Allen in the game or we cant really say how the Pistons would played with Allen in the game i guess my overall point was is you take last nights game and Add Allen into that exact situation (both teams playing the way they did) he would of given us the win

Moral of the story: AI please come back im sick of watching Webber turn this into a D-League Team and King you got less then a month left make something happen


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Well C-Webb leading this team makes me sick so if they scared neone id be shocked We just need to get AI back and I guess we cant really say how the Sixers would of played with Allen in the game or we cant really say how the Pistons would played with Allen in the game i guess my overall point was is you take last nights game and Add Allen into that exact situation (both teams playing the way they did) he would of given us the win
> 
> *Moral of the story: AI please come back im sick of watching Webber turn this into a D-League Team and King you got less then a month left make something happen*



Damn Route 1-76....U always say what I'm thinking.....COSIGN THIS POST

*P.S. SixzerfanforLife......U know you was rooting for the Pistons......I hope no one forgets He betrayed the Sixers and started rooting for Detroit * :angel: :angel:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

DieSlow69 said:


> Damn Route 1-76....U always say what I'm thinking.....COSIGN THIS POST


Route *I*-76 get it RIGHT! hahaha jp man


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I tried to join Detroit, simply because a friend of mine, knew that I admired great defense, and that's what Detroit brought: But soon, those screens to me, just feel not right, the baskets weren't earned, Detroit took too many shots for my liking with a front court of Ben and Sheed. By contrast, they looked like an experienced 76er squad, from games 1-15 this yr.


----------

